
Voirex – Speech to Function API - rundown
https://softyak.github.io/Voirex/
======
rundown
I have developed a dynamic and functional Javascript Voice Recognition API as
a mid javascript developer. Happy Hacking! :)

~~~
rundown
I will learn a lot things from your comments and will improve my project day
by day :)

